# 1.8T MK4 platform weight reduction results



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

Tried posting earlier but we lost power, someone hit a pole and took the whole neighborhood out:facepalm:
My car is a New Beetle, I know... I know.... "MK4 platform? But he drives a bug!?"
The New Beetle was the FIRST MK4 car to be released. While the golfs and jettas were all MK3, in 1998 the New Beetle driver had the newer MK4 platform.

ALL WEIGHTS MEASURED AT THE LOCAL DUMP- they have a very accurate scale (it weighs just me correctly.) The town makes money from mixed trash, they use some of it to have some guy certify its accuracy. 

(Fuel used is always 93 octane, although that metric is probably not relevant.. does 87 weigh more or less per gallon? Doubt it.) 


Beginning weight, stock: 2950 Lb, 1/4 tank fuel
Beginning claimed OEM power: 150 HP

Current weight, see below: 2500 Lb, almost a 1/2 tank of fuel
Current CRANK HP estimate: 225 HP 
*

I lost a total of 450 Lbs and that's with MORE FUEL in the tank.* Take that, Jenny Craig!!:laugh:

Keep in mind:

This was the heaviest New Beetle in production for 2001 with every option.
It had a clamied weight from the factory of just over 3000 Lb.
This 1.8T engine is code AWV, it's really an AWP 180 HP hardware motor, but has tuning for 150 Hp.
I still have power windows, power door locks, and mirrors.
I still have a power sunroof.
I still have the power rear spoiler wing.
I still have working power steering/ brakes.
And the original sport heated leather seats are both installed!

This is what I removed:


Interior panels, all plastics, door cards
Rear seat assembly and seat belts
Spare tire, tool kit, cover and bolt
Carpet and under padding/ insulation
All non-essential brackets on interior shell
All speakers, amp, and stereo deletes (still have to work harness.)
The ENTIRE dashboard.
A/C system, including all lines, compressor, condensor, evaporator core too.
Secondary air system, catalyst, PCV reduced to draft tube
Evap, vacuum line reduction, removed and resistored all non-essential solenoids
Washer fluid tank and motor (Got a small one to install)
Firewall insulation, rain tray plastics, hood seals and gaskets
Half of ventilation system was removed, its on recirculate only for defrost and floor now.
All airbag equipment except the side bags in the seats.

Whoops, forgot I have converted to VR6 clutch with single mass 14lb... lost weight there too.

Was it worth it? To me it certainly was. Although the amount of time and work to delete the dash cannot be counted... that's the big one right there... and it's still not done, I've got zip ties holding stuff in place until a panel is made for stuff to go into, and remove the harness to delete all the non working wires.:thumbup:


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

I missed a bunch of deletes. Like foglights, headliner, dash rebar brackets, etc.... And a pile of screws that weigh in at maybe 8 Lb.:laugh:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

We need pics please !!

Regards Lenny


----------



## a sneeky spork (Jan 10, 2012)

deff some pics


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

Here you go:


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

Keep in mind this car isn't for show.... and the wiring harness/cluster/switches still need to be worked on. They are temporarily held in place with a few zip ties :laugh:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

I got my 2002 GTI down to 2545 with a full tank of fuel. List of weight mods is here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6126117-My-MK4-GTI-Setup-Thread

I had to work within SCCA Street Modified rules so interior paneling and carpet had to stay, but beyond what you've done I have some lighter suspension and brake components, moonroof replaced with aluminum, race seats, carbon fiber parts, and a 9 pound battery. Some of that is negated by a 4-point roll cage and extra chassis bracing. 

Over the winter I am moving into a prepared/modified 2001 4 door Golf, which will weigh 2200 flat with a 1.8T and 02J.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

It seems like 2400-2600 is the limit on MK4 cars, unless you start shaving the chassis and getting carbon parts.:thumbup:
Mine's not a competition car by any means. But the huge dashboard had to go


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

What are you doing for a dash? Sheet metal?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> What are you doing for a dash? Sheet metal?


Me? I'll probably install the dash skin with the cluster and gauges and that's it. Here's the current state:


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

mine will be a sheet of aluminum in the center bent up to house the stock cluster, switch bank, headlights/markers, fan switch, and aux guages. It will cover a modified stock heater core and fan truncated for small size and light weight. Love 4cefed's race interior btw!


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

zeusenergy said:


> mine will be a sheet of aluminum in the center bent up to house the stock cluster, switch bank, headlights/markers, fan switch, and aux guages. It will cover a modified stock heater core and fan truncated for small size and light weight. Love 4cefed's race interior btw!


Be sure to document your work on the heater core and fan system, I'm super curious what you do with that :thumbup:

Once I pick apart the upper dash skin I'm going to see what kind of weight there is to be had by running sheet metal like you plan on. Running the OEM cluster without a recess and visor is what scares me.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

My cluster doesn't even have the acrylic glass over it anymore... Call it bald. :laugh:
What I am thinking requires using the blower fan as a puller from the heater core rather than blowing through the core. Where the intake is for the fan will be up against the heater core. Not sure if this is a bad idea since the cage in the fan is plastic.... might deform it. It's either that, or relocate the heater core more rearward and set the fan blower against the firewall. Either way it will need to be custom made up for a housing etc.... I don't care about fresh air intake, that's already blocked on my car. And heater control? Yeah, it's called hot or hot. There's no reason for any other setting. A quick valve inserted into the heater core line can shut off the water flow easy enough for summertime use. My plan is to have only control over defrost or floor vents. All the forward vents on my car are gone and the hole is blocked on my heater box already.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

Pulled the rear harness out for the driver side. This car had monsoon and a cd changer in it at one time. Took out around 5 lbs of wire and I stopped at the driver side footwell for now, need to take the dash area back apart to complete the trim later... The harness going back there is now 1/4 the diameter it was... Can only imagine how much more will get pulled out of it when I get into the main section of the harness. Thinking about pulling the whole thing out from underhood area on the driver side and getting everything resistored right on the ECU when the time comes, and remove the stuff in the fusebox on top of the battery to put it in the rain tray. This way once the battery relocation is done, I won't have that junk flopping around under hood. And the stuff in the "waterfall" will get reduced substantially. I would like to remove that plastic if possible anyway. 

Btw, the time it took to remove the cd changer and amp wiring was around 2 hours, due to the crappy or should I say really excellent wiring wrap from the factory. Its SO DAMMM STICKY.:banghead:


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

By the way, you've got at least 75 lbs in the dash parts, airbags, rebar brackets, steering column cover reinforcement, glovebox, and panels. There's heavy stuff in there... the firewall insulation must weigh at least 8 lbs. 
And also, there are some simple heater core and fan assemblies from summit racing (their stuff isn't all bad) made for custom and street rods. Considering this eventually.... and keeping the existing stuff for now.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm going to run the top half of the dash skin, chopped just below where the center vents and hazard and defroster switches were, with all the heavy HVAC stuff gutted internally. I'd be weary about removing firewall insulation. The cloth looking stuff isn't flame retardant and can go, but the metal heat shields are good protection from and engine fire.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah man. The insulation I was talking about is the internal stuff up against the firewall under the heater box and pedal brackets. My external bay shield is still up in there!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

Door cards fully removed now, cable operated door releases. Deleted power option of mirrors, really didn't care for extending that harness, never really adjust them anyway. Extended the power window switches, fuel door release, and power lock button, with some of the wire removed from the stereo wiring deletion. Tucked the harnesses on both doors and here is the result:


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

And the back end. Check out the gussets where the back seat used to be. The beetle has very good rigidity front and rear due to the shape and location of A and C pillars, as well as the narrow rear section. I will be adding my own welded K brace between the shock towers and original rear seat belt mounting locations soon. It'll also have tabs for harnesses on it. Thinking of removing the heavy seats and replacing them with plastic shells and padded covers anyway. Probably good money selling the sport leather heated seats, no?


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

You can cut out probably 30lbs of wiring if you strip it all out and rewire it yourself. There are so many cross paths and junctions, all need for convenience that isn't necessary. 

Do you really need a buzzer to go off if the lights are on when you turn the car off?

An alarm for seatbelts? automatic locking doors? All that crap adds a ton of wiring snaking all over the car.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Shameless plug:










$500 with sliders and brackets for your New Beetle. Nice and light!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

4ceFed4 said:


> Shameless plug:
> 
> 
> 
> $500 with sliders and brackets for your New Beetle. Nice and light!


Damm you 4cefed, I ain't got no cash ATM!!! That's a steal too.:banghead:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

zeusenergy said:


> Damm you 4cefed, I ain't got no cash ATM!!! That's a steal too.:banghead:


Start selling all the crap that you're ripping out of your car!!! Problem solved :laugh:


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

rstolz said:


> You can cut out probably 30lbs of wiring if you strip it all out and rewire it yourself. There are so many cross paths and junctions, all need for convenience that isn't necessary.
> 
> Do you really need a buzzer to go off if the lights are on when you turn the car off?
> 
> An alarm for seatbelts? automatic locking doors? All that crap adds a ton of wiring snaking all over the car.


I noticed what you are talking about when I cut up the rear harness. The rear power plug in the hatch? Power wire for that actually goes all the way back to the hatch opening, then turns back to get to the plug?! Ground wire junctions that look like train yard intersections? Multiple ground points in similar locations, such as along and attached to the dash rebar? And of course the stereo wiring I removed... if VW had engineered the amp to a dash location (and there was PLENTY of room) most of that harness going back would have been moot, and the feed wires could have been omitted/shortened.

I think you are right. Best thing to do would be remove it all and go through it extensively. Wife and I share the cherokee most of the time anyway, so I would have the ability to do it at some point.
Do you know if MK4 cars have connectors to detach forward harnesses such as ECU and front harness for the engine not directly attached to the interior body shell harness? It would be great if I could just remove the shell harness from the dash and interior without having to snake cables back from the engine bay- it would require removing the front end again.... ?


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

4ceFed4 said:


> Start selling all the crap that you're ripping out of your car!!! Problem solved :laugh:


Yeah only wish... using the very little cash coming in from that to buy gas and food....
The trans, quaife, and clutch expenses killed me.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Those seats are butter none the less.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Not exactly engine material, but I'm gonna throw it in the FAQ under weight reduction anyways.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, Groggory. Looks like I've made it into the FAQs again.eace:


----------

